# Breeder in SW Missouri area?



## aneighbor (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello all, I was looking to see if anyone new of good breeders in the SW Missouri area? I lost my first GSD recently and am doing alot of research this time and taking my time in finding my next dog. 

So far I havent found many, I did find one that looked ok http://sites.google.com/site/kevinkingk9ranch/KevinKingK9Ranch

If anyone would want to take a look and let me know what your first impressions are, it would be appreciated. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

Doesn't appear they check hips.
You can get a dog from untested parents
for $150. Why pay $400?


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

even better- are you by any chance interrested in an older dog??? MoGS has several keepers online.........


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Quote:We have raised all our dogs on a no touch policy for anybody except us. This has made our dogs protect this place with no exceptions.


And could possibly lead to total UNsocial dogs - as in being unnecessarily aggressive.

They do not show any health clearances, no titles, nothing about guarantees.

I would pass.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

looked at their website. i'd keep on looking.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

They also let the buyer choose the puppy.









And their reason for not wanting to ship is just well...... STUPID!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Are in interested in showlines? workinglines? Or not sure?!?!

There is a couple of breeders that I know of..

Whirling Thunder is located in Pitt, KS... about 30 min or so from Joplin, MO. Weberhaus is just outside of KC.

We have trained with WT, the training director, Russ, is great.

http://www.whirlingthunder.com/

http://www.weberhausgsd.com/

Like mentioned MOGS is also a rescue based primarily out of Kansas City but has dogs from all over as the only other GSD rescue in KS and MO is Serendipity in St. Louis. SW MO is not far from KC at all!

http://www.mogsrescue.com/

http://www.serendipitygsd.org

Best of luck to you


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

Omg, Southwest Mo! I hate to do this but please, double and triple check any one in this area. We have so many puppy mills and any good web builder can make a nice site. If by some chance you are interested in rescue, then I can get you in touch with some really good ppl here that are desperate for help. Kelly can do the same thing up around the KC area with MOGS.

I work in Springfield and live just north of it. You can always pm me for the names and numbers if you wish. Where at in SWMO are you? Any assistance I can give you, just let me know. Good luck!


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

Here is an example of what we are dealing with in Southwest Mo.

long coat free on craigs list 



















isnt she awesome?!


----------



## aneighbor (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback all, after reading buyers gudies on finding a good breeder I was feeling the same way about the first site I found. I appreciate the links to those breeders around this area, they do look like great places.

As for older dogs, dose any one have experence with how older GSD's do with children? Our last we had as a pup and was use and loved our three rug rats climbing all over him. 

We have taken in other dogs from strays and have had problems with them and the kids. 

Thanks again all, I really apprecaite the info and help.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

An older rescue dog might be a good choice for you. A dog out of a shelter is more of a crapshoot, but many foster homes have kids, other dogs, and even cats, so a rescue would have a good idea of which dogs would do well in homes with children or other pets. An older dog raised with children would actually be easier than a puppy. Puppies are fun, but they are HARD!!!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

if you deal with a reputable rescue you will know exactly, EXACTLY, what you are getting. please consider rescue. there are many people here who can (and have) point(ed) you in the right direction. good luck!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Well, I too live in MO. I have purchased several GSDs. None of them from MO. I do have a wonderful companion GSD from the local pound now. She actually receives lots of compliments regarding her looks and obedience skills. She is lovely with children. You have to find the right dog is all.

The last pup I got was within driving distance in Ill. Awesome pup with very nice working pedigree. He would be a nightmare to children...the cute little prey items on two legs that they are!

Rescue can be good. Puppies are exhausting as mentioned and I also have to second the notion of be VERY careful in SW Missouri.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

Samba, I didnt know you were in mo as well. I guess there are more of us then I realized. Good to know!


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

Also, one other suggestion...... MOGS is begging for foster homes. 
That may be a happy solution for you with your children and your home. Rescues will have the animal temperment checked and this will give you a chance to test drive in effect, how well things work out. How many fosters end up falling in love with a dog and keeping it forever? My daughter is doing that exact thing right now with a dog from the boards that was saved in SWMO.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: aneighborThanks for the feedback all, after reading buyers gudies on finding a good breeder I was feeling the same way about the first site I found. I appreciate the links to those breeders around this area, they do look like great places.
> 
> As for older dogs, dose any one have experence with how older GSD's do with children? Our last we had as a pup and was use and loved our three rug rats climbing all over him.
> 
> ...


I second (or third) the advice to adopt from a reputable rescue who uses foster homes. Many foster homes have kids and a good foster home will kid test even if they don't have any of their own. I adopted Rafi at age 1.5 and he was cat, dog and kid tested in his foster home and passed with flying colors. He's been perfect with everyone.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DorianOmg, Southwest Mo! I hate to do this but please, double and triple check any one in this area. We have so many puppy mills and any good web builder can make a nice site. If by some chance you are interested in rescue, then I can get you in touch with some really good ppl here that are desperate for help. Kelly can do the same thing up around the KC area with MOGS.
> 
> I work in Springfield and live just north of it. You can always pm me for the names and numbers if you wish. Where at in SWMO are you? Any assistance I can give you, just let me know. Good luck!


I am/have been a volunteer with MOGS for some time now...
Just wanted to mention to the OP that I would not post a site just from the looks, I know the people involved in the links I posted above. I am very aware of the situation in KS/MO, but still feel it is fair to post links to breeders that the OP may want to look into.

As far as double and triple checking, you can pm me, or simply go visit the people I mentioned, I am positive they would be happy to have you. And as always, there are many beautiful dogs with rescue and in shelters in this area and beyond (linked above). Tulsa, OK also has a GSD Rescue, http://gsrtulsa.sunsetatsadies.com/. Our most recent GSD family member, Allie, we adopted from Austin German Shepherd Rescue http://www.austingermanshepherdrescue.org/two years ago, and although quite the drive, well worth it many times over. You never know where you might find the next member of your family! If you are willing to drive even a little there is many different groups to look into.

To the OP, wishing you the best! Let me know if I can help







I am very familiar with your area, lived in Joplin as a kid and have headed that way often in the past couple years.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

correcting link to AGSDR

http://www.austingermanshepherdrescue.org/

I meant to say we have had Allie for two years, but the site name and "two" got smashed together!


----------



## aneighbor (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks kelso, the links have definitely sent me in the right direction. I appreciate the help.


----------

